# What to do with an unused Tivo 2 40 GB



## leylandpark (Mar 18, 2007)

My wife had her tivo subscription lapse and later renewed her tivo sub. She upgraded to the Tivo 3 box and now we have a tivo2 box with a sub. Other than dumping it something that I don't want to do, is there someway of using the tivo2 to transfer movies from our tivo3 box so that we can watch recorded shows onto a different tv? 

Anything else I can do with the tivo2 box without a sub?


----------



## lafos (Nov 8, 2004)

Without a sub, it's basically a doorstop. You could either sell it or donate it. If you have two TiVo's the subscription on the second box is only $6.95, so you could put it in another room. If you're paying full price on both, then call TiVo and ask for an adjustment. For mine, they've been prety good of only billing the discounted price.

Transfers to/from a S3 is not available, but we've heard that TiVo is working on it.


----------



## HIHZia (Nov 3, 2004)

Bump!

Any suggestions as to what to do with a Series 2 I'm no longer using? I have a lifetimed Humax I am only keeping to get the multi discount which I'm using for my Series 3 and have been paying for the series 2 for almost a year without even turning on the TV it's attached to.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Cancel service and see if you get one of the cheap lifetime offers. If you do (at the right price), take it and then sell it at a profit. Otherwise, I would donate it and stop spending money on it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HIHZia said:


> Bump!
> 
> Any suggestions as to what to do with a Series 2 I'm no longer using? I have a lifetimed Humax I am only keeping to get the multi discount which I'm using for my Series 3 and have been paying for the series 2 for almost a year without even turning on the TV it's attached to.


You have an S2 Humax and another S2 and an S3?


----------



## lillevig (Dec 7, 2010)

jrtroo said:


> Cancel service and see if you get one of the cheap lifetime offers. If you do (at the right price), take it and then sell it at a profit. Otherwise, I would donate it and stop spending money on it.


Probably not worth it given that many S2 boxes are selling for less than the $99 lifetime offer.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

lillevig said:


> Probably not worth it given that many S2 boxes are selling for less than the $99 lifetime offer.


There's currently a $49 lifetime offer on S1s and S2s, apparently, if you buy a Premiere and make monthly payments for a year.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

I have a basement full of TiVos. I wonder if the would let me lifetime them all for $49 each if I payed for a Premiere with a year agreement?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I have a basement full of TiVos. I wonder if the would let me lifetime them all for $49 each if I payed for a Premiere with a year agreement?


What, your dialing finger is broken?


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

unitron said:


> What, your dialing finger is broken?


I just talked to Tivo( I used Google voice, so I didn't have to use my broken finger) and they said I had to buy a Premiere for $99 (I can't use a old Premiere that I bought on craigslist) and that I would get a free G adapter and Hula Plus for 6 months. I qualify for the $12.95 per month for a year contract so $154.60+$99.99= $255. With that I can get lifetime for any Series 2 Tivo (series 3,4, and 5 don't apply) for $49.99. (only for one Tivo. I can't lifetime my other 20 Tivos in the basement collecting dust and are currently being canablized to fix or upgrade other Tivos.) If I sell the newly upgrade DT on ebay I will get about $100, so not worth it. (I just sold a DT series 2 for a lousy $122 minus fees on ebay!!!)
I already have three lifetime or evaluation Tivos running in my house, so don't need anymore. I was just hoping I could get rid of another DT series 2 by lifetiming it.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

replaytv said:


> I just talked to Tivo( I used Google voice, so I didn't have to use my broken finger) and they said I had to buy a Premiere for $99 (I can't use a old Premiere that I bought on craigslist) and that I would get a free G adapter and Hula Plus for 6 months. I qualify for the $12.95 per month for a year contract so $154.60+$99.99= $255. With that I can get lifetime for any Series 2 Tivo (series 3,4, and 5 don't apply) for $49.99. (only for one Tivo. I can't lifetime my other 20 Tivos in the basement collecting dust and are currently being canablized to fix or upgrade other Tivos.) If I sell the newly upgrade DT on ebay I will get about $100, so not worth it. (I just sold a DT series 2 for a lousy $122 minus fees on ebay!!!)
> I already have three lifetime or evaluation Tivos running in my house, so don't need anymore. I was just hoping I could get rid of another DT series 2 by lifetiming it.


"series 3,4, and 5 don't apply"

Did they actually mention Series 5 TiVos?

THAT would be news.

Oh, for other readers, the offer we're discussing applies to Series 1 TiVos as well as S2s.


----------

